# NODAK OUTDOORS Ice Fishing Gathering is Set



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*NODAK OUTDOORS ICE FISHING GATHERING* (we haven't come up with a cool name yet)

January 15th @ Noon-Sundown - The ice fishing location is to be determined and will be posted soon. We are also looking into a banquet hall for a meal/drinks afterwords, but we wanted people to get lodging options right away.

We have hotel rooms blocked off at the following locations for the 14th (Fri. night) & 15th (Sat. night):

_SPECIFY *NODAK OUTDOORS* FOR THE DISCOUNTED RATE_

20 rooms
Comfort Inn $56+tax
Highway 2
(701) 662-6760

15 rooms
Super 8 $50+tax
Highway 2
(701) 662-8656

Either place, doesn't matter. But if you're wondering my group is staying at the Comfort Inn.

We're looking into giveaways and I'll be bringing a slough of Frabill Ice Houses and Gear to sell to those interested in attendance for cheap.

We'll see you on the ice!

More info and discussion about the event at the link below:

http://nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/ ... php?t=9959


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Well it sounds like it's going to be damn cold this weekend, but it isn't going to discourage me and two other buddies. I can't wait until Friday roles around and I can hit the road for the five and a half hour trip. Looking foward to meeting everybody.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The location has been set. We're going to plan on meeting at noon and fishing until sundown on Saturday, Jan. 15th. I will more than likely be fishing all day, as will many, but to set a time Noon seemed like the best fit. We are going to be fishing Haybale Bay on Devils Lake.

Here are the directions:

*Directions to Haybale Bay.*

From Devils Lake- 
Take HWY 2 East 6 miles. An approach will go down into the lake directly from the HWY on the south side. There will be a large, brown RV sitting in the CRP adjacent to the highway just before the turn off.

Coming from GF- 
On HWY two approximately 8 miles east of Devils Lake there will be a large white rest stop in between the two lanes of HWY 2 (also where Woods-Rutten road hits HWY 2). Continue west from the rest stop 2 miles. Where the lake becomes directly adjacent to the highway there will be a place to cross the median and go directly across the east bound lane and onto the lake.

*Once on the ice*

You will enter the bay at about its midpoint. On the west side of the bay will be a treelined shore. You will find several vehicles with blaze orange articles of clothing on the antennae where the trees (and shore) turn and run west (facing to the south). I welcome you to bring a vest yourself to tie to your antenna. More orange the better. 8)

*Bait shops-*

If coming from or through Devils Lake, your best bet for Bait is Ed's Baitshop. Ed's can be found on HWY 20 just south of HWY 2 in Devils Lake.

The closest baitshop to Haybale Bay when coming from the east is the "Eastbay Baitshop". To stop there turn south at the rest stop and take the gravel road (known as Woods-Rutten Road) south several miles. There will be a sign marking "Eastbay Campground" to the west. The driveway is kind of long (circa 1/2 mile) but the store will be unmistakeable.

Printable directions available here:

http://nodakoutdoors.com/directions.html

I'll see you all on the ice!
:beer:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Damn, i wish i could go!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Me too, I think it would lots of fun


----------

